# Next year and what to put in for...



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a lot of points for deer and may be guaranteed the tag on the Henries for archery. I still don't know what I will do. Couple of dilemas, 

1-With the economy the way that it is, I do not know if I will be able to have the luxery to take off for 2-3 weeks and hunt full time down there. 

2-Could just put in for a bonus point and wait for a more secure time to go on that great hunt. 

What do you guys think, and what about your scenerios?


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am waiting to see how the Wildlife board meeting turns out before I start to plan anything. If I was you and could not put in the time and or money I would wait until I could.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

what tell you have the time and money. 

Im hoping for a antelope tag and archery deer tag.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I am hoping to finally draw a limited entry elk tag.......15 years and counting.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

weatherby25 said:


> I am waiting to see how the Wildlife board meeting turns out before I start to plan anything.


"The more the state "plans", the more difficult planning becomes for the individual."
------F.A. Hayek

Just thought about that quote after reading yours.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

One bad winter kill or other dilemma could change the entire hunt. While the deer are there and doing good, put in for the tag!

We are hunters!.............We don't put house payments over hunting. If we did, we would never go! That is why we have survived in this life with such a low IQ.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> One bad winter kill or other dilemma could change the entire hunt. While the deer are there and doing good, put in for the tag!
> 
> We are hunters!.............We don't put house payments over hunting. If we did, we would never go! That is why we have survived in this life with such a low IQ.


Great advice, thanks.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Hogan,

I don't think you would need 2- 3 weeks to kill your buck. Put in and go shoot a booner! If you are truly hurting financially, wait it out. Scrimp and save $$ starting right now for fuel. You will not regret it! I wish I had the points. I will probably go Archery Book Cliffs this year. Good luck to you in whatever you choose!

Chad


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Not really that strapped (yet) but with the way the economy is going who knows. I am with you though and good advice.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

No need to worry about winter kill on the Henry's I've been going down there for 
almost 30 year's now. Even on HARD winter's lion hunting, no winter killed deer there.

And for the draw, I'm still on the waiting period for elk, Going to do deer in Wyoming
and Nevada at some point, So I'm thinking archery antelope. need to beat 66" with
my bow.

Turned my wifes Wasatch bull tag in this year, She has 14 points for 09. I'm leaning
towards a Monroe muzzy tag there.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Going to Peru for a marathon with the girlfriend next August. So probably just applying for LE Deer/OIL Moose points. Put in for a cow elk cwmu tag in June.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWW Stablebuck, I have missed you. Anything new on the shed trap???? You should check in more often.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nothing new on the shed trap! I don't think the shed trap will work on public land in Northern Utah...everything with antlers got shot in October...hopefully some more will wander over from Morgan County into Cache and Davis Counties. Tagged me a New Mexico muley a month ago...wasn't freezing to death...didn't have to hike up the side of Francis Peak. Ready for some ice already so ducks will decide to come down from Canada. He was pretty healthy...opposite shoulder stopped the 180gr out of the WSM dead in it's tracks.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice shootin Stablebuck, we need to convert you over to archery and you may be in my fab 5. 8) , it does look like it was cold at all, probley stunk like suntan lotion.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah I just got into it this year...haven't had as much time as I thought I would to go out. I need a trailer for my quad because it's a little nail-biting loading and unloading the quad out of the back of the pickup. Kind of been deterring me from driving up farmington canyon. Thanks though!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Going to Peru for a marathon with the girlfriend next August. So probably just applying for LE Deer/OIL Moose points. Put in for a cow elk cwmu tag in June.


Better take some pills for diarrhea. It would suck to be jogging and get the "BU" Butt Urine,

If I were you I would go at least a two weeks ahead of the race just so you're stomach will get used to their food.

E'm tasty








Gguinea pig :mrgreen:

Here is another tip. Watch your step when getting off the road and always look up.









These are pretty cool









Wish I had a .22 for one of these


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Everything is good deep fried.... I still think the rabbit would have tasted better.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I better take my own can of pringles...those chips don't look very appetizing


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Their chips are hard and stale I think they just repackage the ones we throw out and send them down their, same as the ones over here in England. 

I loved Peru it is a great place with lots of neat people. I however am not so sure I like England so much. The cost of everything is out the window. The weather sucks for a lizard like my self. I don’t think I have seen the sun since I got here. It doesn’t make it any easier knowing my chances at an elk this year slip by every day I am here. 

Can’t wait to be home!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah the UK is for the birds...well Ireland's pretty cool...second only to my favorite of all European people...the Fatherland...where I get my adoration of malted hops and barley from


----------

